Ask HN: Why Ubuntu is better for web hosting? - bryk
======
jepler
Better than what?

There was a time when I favored Ubuntu LTS releases over Debian, because of
the extended support period and the ability to migrate from one LTS to the
next. Time spent migrating from OS release to OS release is time servers
aren't serving.

Since then, Debian has added its own LTS-like phase of support (though it's
still not supported to skip versions when upgrading), and for me Ubuntu has
made a lot of decisions that show they aren't really in alignment with my
personal Free software preferences, so I favor Debian these days.

.. my last experience with Linux distros outside of this pair is limited, so I
can't speak to e.g., Fedora or CentOS these days.

~~~
TomMarius
Debian stable is like LTS, you can skip whole LTSs on Ubuntu? I thought you
could update just to the next LTS.

~~~
jepler
I'm wrong, or else I misspoke. You can go from Ubuntu LTS to the following
LTS, which gives you 2 years off from disruptive updates. Compared to the 6
month treadmill of non-LTS Ubuntu versions, this sounds great. But Debian has
had an "every two years or so" schedule for their major updates, so it's
really about the same as sticking with an Ubuntu LTS until the next one comes
along.

------
mtmail
Loaded question. Please point to a source for the claim.

